# رسالة الماجستر والدكتوراة في الهندسة الصناعية ونظم التصنيع



## مراعي (21 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعد الله جميع أوقاتكم بالخير والمسرات

حاليا أعكف على بدء المشروع في رسالة الماجستير

اتمنى تزيدوي بافكار ومواضيع ممتازة وحديثه مناسبة لرسالة الماجستير والدكتوراة في مجال الهندسة الصناعية ونظم التصنيع

مع خالص الشكر مقدما​*


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (22 يونيو 2009)

نفسي هذا المشروع يطبق في قطاع غزة
امكانية عمل مصنع حديد وصلب والااستفادة من الحديد الذي يباع للأعداء 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الأحرار (22 يونيو 2009)

مشروع Lean manufacturing من المشاريع القوية والجميلة جدا


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (2 يوليو 2009)

why don't you make a study of how to link primavira, with optimizing technique to reach the optimal solution .


----------



## محمد فضل2007 (9 يوليو 2009)

اليك هذا المشروع وهو تدوير مخلفات الكاوتشوك ( الاطارات التالفة ) 
وهى صناعة قائمة بالفعل ولكن ثمن الماكينات عالى جدا فالجديد ان تجد تكنولوجية حديثة توفر( رخص الماكينات - تصنيعها محليا - صغر الحجم - كفائة الانتاج )
وان ارد ان تعرف خطوات الانتاج فانا فى الخدمة فانا عازم على ايقامة هذا المشروع على الطبيعة وعملت دراسات كثيرة على الموضوع وعرفت الكثير عن هذه الصناعة من خيث الالات المتوفرة فى السوق فى جميع العالم والتقنية المتوفرة وغيره الكثير ...........فان اردت ان نتعاون معا فانا فى الخدمة وبالتاكيد حين نجاحك بأذن الله سوف نستفيد منك 
والله الموفق


----------



## zidaan (9 يوليو 2009)

*اليك هذه الفكرة ...*

MAKING STATISTICAL MODLES AND OPTIMIZATION FOR ANY WELDING PROCESS BY USING DESIGN DXPERT SOFTWARE

عمل نماذج احصائية و ايجاد الظروف الامثل لأحدى عمليات اللحام ( وهي كثيرة مثلا GMAW ( باستخدام برنامج سهل وبسيط ولكنه فعال وهو متوفر مجانا اسمه Design Expert وانا على اتم استعداد ان شاء الله للمساعدة في ذلك ​


----------



## مراعي (14 يوليو 2009)

*أشكركم جميعا على مقترحاتكم وافكاركم المتميزة

ماذا عن cim​*


----------



## mjidait (16 يوليو 2009)

merci pour votre générosité


----------



## athri (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ايضا اعاني من ايجاد موضوع لرسالة الماجستير
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المساعده
اخوكم بو احمد


----------



## مراعي (29 يوليو 2009)

*للرفع ننتظر المزيد من الأفكار *​


----------



## عاطف محمد عبدة (29 يوليو 2009)

اريد المساعدة في إختيار مشروع تخرج


----------



## HaMooooDi (8 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني هذا بحث عن مصنع حديد موجود في فلسطين في الضفة الغربية تفضلو من هنا 

تقرير زيارة مصنع حديد اريحا (شركة الإئتلاف الفلسطيني للحديد والصلب )


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2009)

hamoooodi قال:


> اخواني هذا بحث عن مصنع حديد موجود في فلسطين في الضفة الغربية تفضلو من هنا
> 
> تقرير زيارة مصنع حديد اريحا (شركة الإئتلاف الفلسطيني للحديد والصلب )



حبذا لو تضع الرابط مباشرة، فالموقع يطلب التسجيل لرؤية الرابط


----------



## محمد العدوى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء معرفة كيف يتم تصنيع الكمامات الواقية وخاصة هذة الايام مع انتشار الانفلونزا


----------



## محمد جعفر قلؤبة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى هزا الموضوع مفيد جدا
computerized maintenance system meangement 
وشكرا
اخوك محمد قلوبة


----------



## مراعي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد جعفر قلؤبة قال:


> اخى هزا الموضوع مفيد جدا
> computerized maintenance system meangement
> وشكرا
> اخوك محمد قلوبة



*شكرا بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## خالد العمرانى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الأخوه الأعزاء اريد مساعدتكم الجاده والسريعه قدر الأمكان
اريد تصميم ارفف من الصاج التى توجد كدواليب او كأدراج بالنوادى والمدارس لحفظ الأمتعه وما الى ذلك


----------



## ghalia abdullah (20 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة فى اختيار عنوان رسالة ماجستير


----------



## ENG Hitham sabrey (16 يوليو 2010)

انا جديد ياليت لوفي تعليمات للبحث عن افكار مشاريع تخرج


----------



## ساكانا (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب عندي رسالة ماستر في الهندسة الصناعية :
في البداية كان بدي اختار ,, تصميم اداة برمجية لتسهيل تطبيق الايزو في المنشات ,, و لكن تم رفض الرسالة 
و الان ادرس امكانية اخذ رسالة ماستر عن تطبيق المحاكاة في المنشات الخدمية و الصناعية


----------



## Elheddeny (18 يوليو 2010)

My Thesis was a Six Sigma project with the company I was working with at the time, where we have eliminated 90% of our warranty expenses. I think a Six Sigma project could be a good one. Good luck.


----------



## Elheddeny (18 يوليو 2010)

My Master Thesis was a Six Sigma project to reduce warranty claims at my company. May be you could think of another Six Sigma project to do yours. Best of luck.


----------

